# Flo's litter



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

just over a week old now. There were 10. have culled down to 5. and if i sexed right i think theres an agouti vari buck, argente vari doe, and 3 agouti does.










the argente vari was unknown till today, the contrast in colours was so faint i couldnt tell before now!! and you still cant really tell on the pic.

vi xx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very cute! I love the buck! (thats if i have the right one!!  )


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're really scrummy Vi I love them all whatever they are!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

lovely litter


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

turns out one of the agoutis is a buck too. 

thanks people

vi xx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hehe! That could have been a grave mistake later on!!!  
They are all very cute


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

sommy said:


> Hehe! That could have been a grave mistake later on!!!
> They are all very cute


ah i'm always checking the sexes. just to be sure.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol, thats good advice!!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

they've just opened their eyes today  they so sweet, must take more photos.

vi xx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh! Yay


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

yey more photos would be great then we can all wave to them :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww lil cuties.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

one pic of all of them, and one pic of the two varis 



















the 3 agouti's aren't staying. there are 2 does, one of which has white toes and a white band on her belly and a buck. So if anyone is interested, give me a bell 

Vi xx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

In the first picture the broken/vari (?) looks the spit image of my mouse Brie!! 
But in the second one she doesn't  Brie is black broken/vari (?)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=974 - Follow this link to see brie and montie!!


----------

